# fake rockery



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

does anyone know how to make fake rocks and backgrounds etc..
ive seen one person use foam and then coat it with tile grout, just wondered if there was anything else to use. 
cheers


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

that would be the easiest most realistic way without using actual rocks, but most 3d backgrounds are dirt cheap and will cost less than the materials, nonw on mine yet  but plenty of shops online that will sort you out.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

they seem quite pricey if ur after backgrounds to cover huge vivs though.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

thats fair enough, the for method wil be quickest and cheapest but just do checks on the best foams to use. 

just use expanding foam over the surface in odd patterns and then when set use a serrated knife to cut to desired effect and use patching plaster/filler to coat it all after. if you want added texture mix in sand with your paint.

i use the stuff to make scenery for wargames, but principle is the same in order to make realistic looking rocky backdrops. 

hope that helps a little


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

oh and dont spray paind direct on the foam! it will met and give toxic fumes! will me fine to do after the filler and textured paint though


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's quite a few:
http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery/talltank/page1.html
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background3.php
http://www.morion.com/teo/english/rockwall-cage/frame-cage.html
http://708designs.netfirms.com/customcage/customcage.htm
http://www.catfishheaven.net/day1.html
http://www.reptilerooms.com/forumtopic-29106.html
http://www.exotic-pets.eu/rock-wall.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_background.php
http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/article_styrobackground.htm

Ther some good one on there 8)


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

foam is your best bet..can be easily cut or burnt to the correct shape you then cover it with papier mache to provide a key for the plaster or you can use polyester resin . then you can paint or throw sand/stones on it to give a more natural look..

you can slso use that insulating foam that hardens...the gap filler one..makes some funky shapes..only problem is it is toxic so you need to wash it about 25 times!!! to get the toxins out...(even then don't know if it would be too safe if eaten!)

you can use stuff like bamboo which is quite cool..just line it up along the back..cork sheeting is also good or cork bark (if you soak in hot water it will bend flat)..you could also look up fern root but this is very hard to find! (but if you do find some pm me!!!  )


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

brilliant thanks guys. goina be making lots of mess now hehehe can't wait.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

is good fun, if you burn it wear a mask though.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh right ok thanks for the tip. im planning on doing a full backing on my vivs with levels coming out etc... im goina make a mess


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

it may be worth puttling in a secure shelf if you want ledges, depending on whats gonna be climbing on it a foam ledge may not be super sturdy.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

well it'll be for wd and anoles so should be ok, especially cause my wd can't climb. 
lol yes i realise it may be pointless just thought it'd look good


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

should be fine then, good luck and have fun!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

hehehehe cheers


----------

